# New Rifle Questions



## HHH (Nov 19, 2011)

I am starting to look at new big game rifles. So far I am thinking I like the Browning X-Bolt 7MM either the Stainless Stalker or the Hunter. Please give me any opinions on Make, Model, Caliber, and wood vs composite. Thanks

[attachment=0:3fze7vnw]X-Bolt-Hunter-MID-035208-l.jpg[/attachment:3fze7vnw][attachment=1:3fze7vnw]X-Bolt-Stainless-Stalker-MID-035202-l.jpg[/attachment:3fze7vnw]


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That bottom one sure is pretty.


----------



## HHH (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree. I just wonder if it will stay pretty or am I going to have better luck with the composite.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

For every hour of the year it is wet and dirty it will spend a month dry and clean, looking good. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in a similar boat and I have spent a few hours fondling a bunch of different models. What is it you like about the X? Just to know what features you favor. I really liked the Tikka T3 and came close to pulling the trigger, but the more I research I don't see myself going with anything but a Savage with accustock and accutrigger to get the best accuracy right out of the box. Here is a great source for all kinds of info, but especially for reviews in your case. http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifles_index_reviews.htm
From what I understand the Xbolt's only difference from the A bolt is the additional scope ring lugs and some other thing, here is the Abolt review http://www.chuckhawks.com/a-bolt.htm
I like composite in that mine are real hunting tools sometimes used to stabilize steps in tight spots or mud and often get rubbed on brush, etc. The wood ones certainly look much better, but not when they are used as hunting tools IMHO. I really like that durastock that Browning has, nice tacky feel to get a good grip compared to the tupperware feel that some have. 
I am really leaning towards a 6.5mm like the creedmore, 284 norma or a 270 WSM. It is fun to ask the counter guy's opinions as they vary greatly. Best of luck and welcome back to the forum!


----------



## HHH (Nov 19, 2011)

I will also be using my rifle so the composite is probably a better choice for me I also like the feel of the Browning stock. The other features of the X bolt that I like is the detachable rotary magazine, Free floating barrel, The bolt unlock button (allows you to put shells in and out with the safety on), and from the reviews I read the X bolt has the best out of the box trigger. The gun guy I would use highy recomended the X bolt He is a big Browning fan. He also recomended a 270WSM. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

If you're looking at a composite setup, have you looked at a "Weatherby® Vanguard® Series 2"?


----------



## HHH (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't looked at the weatherby. I tried to go out looking today but I am not patient enough to wait in the lines.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I guess if you have to have a plastic stock you could get the Weatherby with the deer skull camo. Pretty nice gun.

[attachment=0:u7l98xjr]Camo Weatherby.jpg[/attachment:u7l98xjr]

It's hard to see in th picture but there are whitetail deer skulls in the camo pattern. No Muley option I'm aware of.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the stainless hunter x bolt in 25-06 and it's an awesome rifle. The trigger is nice and crisp, action is very smooth and the bolt throw is excellent at only 60 degrees. If I was a little more patient- I would have waited a few more weeks and went with the stainless stalker. I'm going to be pretty sad the first time I scratch my stock. 

The Tikka T3 is an excellent rifle- I've been very impressed with mine in 270 WSM. It has the smoothest action out of the rifles I own. 

The X bolt, T3 and Vanguard S2 would all make great rifles. You'll spend more money on the browning, but Im sure you'll get similar accuracy across the board. The T3 and Vanguard both have a sub moa guarantee which is a good place to start.


----------



## HHH (Nov 19, 2011)

I am pretty sure I will get the stainless stalker I just can't decide on caliber. I am undecided I have a Remington 700 7MM it was my dads so I want to put it away and get a new one. I love that gun so I originally thought of getting another 7MM but I am now wondering if I should try something different. Any opinions?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good choice.

For both elk and deer? 30.06, .270 or 270 WSM. The 7MM is great. If you like it, stick with it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you reload? If so, that would give a whole new group of considerations. There are those who argue to stay away from the belted magnums (like the 7mag 300 Win mag, etc.). The short mags are not belted and save a little bit of weight on the rifle in that they are shorter actions. From what I have read, the non belted brass will also last longer as will the barrels in the short mags. 
For me personally, I have decided on the 300 WSM as it is plenty big for elk and never too large for deer with a very wide range of bullets as small as 120 grains and up as high as 220 or so. I also like the recoil is less than the 300 Win mag with just barely less speed.


----------



## HHH (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't reload but I have been looking into it for about a year. I heard a lot of negative things about the WSM But it seams like that's what everybody is going with.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HHH said:


> I don't reload but I have been looking into it for about a year. I heard a lot of negative things about the WSM But it seams like that's what everybody is going with.


Everything I have read that was negative were theories of people speculating of issues that may occur and they have all been shown to be inaccurate, from what I have read. You will get 10 different opinions from 10 different people on caliber. You can't really go wrong with any of the calibers. A nice thing with reloading is that you can customize the loads for even a wider range of really low recoil or really fast and flat with no concern of recoil, etc. I had never even considered reloading until about three months ago and I am now a card carrying member with quite an investment and really like it.


----------

